# What is the next course you are playing?



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm off to Wales next week, popping in to Southerndown for a game on the way past. Never played it before but heard good things.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 14, 2020)

Sadly it won’t be until next year, really missed my 2 annual golf trips with family and friends


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 14, 2020)

Royal Cinque Ports for a 2 day (hopefully - cut after first day) comp together with @Papas1982 in about 2 weeks time. 

I have played it before, but that was in brutal winter conditions, so hopefully it’ll play and feel like a new course this time around.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 14, 2020)

Been about a fair bit this year; 
North Berwick, Lundin, Prestwick St Nicks, Eyemouth, Scotscraig, Cawder and 2nd go at the Old Course. 

Probably will have much less time for many more, but would like to get down to Silloth and who knows what might develop.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 14, 2020)

Other than my own place it's Walton Heath and Sherborne for a club match (didn't think I would be saying that this year!)


----------



## sunshine (Aug 14, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm off to Wales next week, popping in to Southerndown for a game on the way past. Never played it before but heard good things.
		
Click to expand...

SNAP!

I'm playing Southerndown on Monday. But i'm most looking forward to the next course I'm playing, which is Porthcawl on Sunday.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 14, 2020)

In the next few weeks I am playing Gullane, Dunbar, Carnoustie, Ratho, Monifeith and of course, Blairgowrie.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2020)

Little Hay tomorrow. Not played there before. Hoping it doesn't rain _too_ much.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2020)

Haven't played anywhere other than own course this year and nothing planned.  Was to be playing Hayling Island on a club away-day last month but that was cancelled and I am not aware of re-arranged date.  And had to drop out of H4H Bearwood Lakes and so my cupboard is, once more, bare


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 14, 2020)

sunshine said:



			SNAP!

I'm playing Southerndown on Monday. But i'm most looking forward to the next course I'm playing, which is Porthcawl on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Porthcawl is tremendous, enjoy!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Little Hay tomorrow. Not played there before. Hoping it doesn't rain _too_ much.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad little course, nice downhill long par 3 (think it’s the 4th) followed by Cardiac hill - enjoy


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 14, 2020)

Notts & then Sherwood the next day! Boom


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not a bad little course, nice downhill long par 3 (think it’s the 4th) followed by Cardiac hill - enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Could be a tad soft under foot too.......


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2020)

Oundle, anyone played it?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 14, 2020)

CliveW said:



			In the next few weeks I am playing Gullane, Dunbar, Carnoustie, Ratho, Monifeith and of course, Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

Some cracking courses there Clive


----------



## rosecott (Aug 14, 2020)

Woodhall Spa Hotchkin Monday - weather forecast heavy showers all day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Bearwood Lakes. I was suppose to have played in the British Par 3 championships but that got canned although I am hoping the organisers and Champions UK will be able to carry that into the 2021 event. Other than that nothing until club matches return


----------



## CliveW (Aug 14, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Some cracking courses there Clive
		
Click to expand...

It's nice to have friends at other courses!  😊


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Oundle, anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...

Long time ago, and if memory serves me when busy take a hard hat!
Again may be wrong but think the course record was for a while held by a not that low handicaper who had a "worldee", multiple chip ins etc


----------



## Vikingman (Aug 14, 2020)

Blundells Hill Sat and Sun, Ashton in Makerfield Tues, Crewe Weds and Blundells again on Fri are my next games.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Oundle, anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...

yeah, a while ago and as alluded too, a bit criss crossy and not a lot of spare ground


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2020)

IainP said:



			Long time ago, and if memory serves me when busy take a hard hat!
Again may be wrong but think the course record was for a while held by a not that low handicaper who had a "worldee", multiple chip ins etc
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			yeah, a while ago and as alluded too, a bit criss crossy and not a lot of spare ground
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, looking on Google Maps I can see how that might be the case.

Playing in a betterball open, very few people signed up so far which is a little worrying....


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2020)

Might try and get to kingshill in the next week so


----------



## KenL (Aug 14, 2020)

Kingussie tomorrow & Boat of Garten on Sunday.
Opens cancelled but heading up for bounce games with pals.


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 14, 2020)

First time on an away course this year, playing in a team open just down the road at Rossendale on Sunday.


----------



## KenL (Aug 14, 2020)

CliveW said:



			In the next few weeks I am playing Gullane, Dunbar, Carnoustie, Ratho, Monifeith and of course, Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping you will find Dunbar great.  Super condition again this year.


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 14, 2020)

KenL said:



			Kingussie tomorrow & Boat of Garten on Sunday.
Opens cancelled but heading up for bounce games with pals.
		
Click to expand...

One of the strangest holes I have ever seen at Kinguisse, a blind par 3, a very large mound is between the tee and the green.
Boat is a gem, and also so reasonably priced compared to others in the area.


----------



## KenL (Aug 14, 2020)

Old Colner said:



			One of the strangest holes I have ever seen at Kinguisse, a blind par 3, a very large mound is between the tee and the green.
Boat is a gem, and also so reasonably priced compared to others in the area.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but it has a certain charm and at least the green gathers the ball.

On prices, I believe we are getting on for the price we would have paid in the opens.  About £20 or 25.


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 14, 2020)

Hopefully West Hill as a guest first week September


----------



## CliveW (Aug 14, 2020)

KenL said:



			Hoping you will find Dunbar great.  Super condition again this year.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I've played it a few times since lockdown. Always in great condition especially the greens.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ashludie at Monifieth tomorrow afternoon - no rain, no lightning, very little wind - happy days.


----------



## Chico84 (Aug 14, 2020)

Playing the Vale in Worcestershire on Sunday. It’ll be the nicest course I’ve played yet so I’m hoping my golf is up to it. Either way I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 15, 2020)

Narin and portnoo on Wednesday.  Never been there before.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 15, 2020)

Due to play Scarborough South Cliff on Tuesday, toying with playing Flamborough Head tomorrow. Never played either before.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 15, 2020)

playing Bearwood in an hour so - last game in my 40s!!!!! 

Only other course i have played this year (i think) was Little Aston a few weeks ag - and it exceeded expectations - very nice place!

And next Sunday playing another of my top favourites - possibly the course i will end up a member of if we move away for retirement - Parkstone, which will probably be my first game in my sixth decade!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 15, 2020)

playing my home course next.. but thursday playing brentwood golf club which is my favourite course in the area


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 15, 2020)

Playing West Hill on Monday. Was a revisit after we were drowned out in December. We were hoping for a sunny day, but looks like rain again 😢

Hopefully playing Dornoch and/ or Brora first week of September as we have a flying visit to pick up the boys stuff left at Uni since March. 

Am supposed to be playing Belle Dune, Hardelot and Wimeraux second week in September, but looks like we won’t be going now unless the quarantine situation changes before then 😢😢


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 15, 2020)

Home course in 2 hours but then Delamere on Weds 😁


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 15, 2020)

Playing The Queens this morning and The PGA in the afternoon.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 15, 2020)

Probably Ifield.  It’s in danger of being sold for housing, so I want to play it once before it goes (a bit ghoulish, I know).


----------



## robbeh32 (Aug 15, 2020)

Celtic Manor in a couple of weeks playing all 3 courses and staying for 2 nights. Never been before!


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2020)

Bearwood Lakes H4H day. No golf in Spain, and with two weeks quarantine will not have played for nearly three months. Put me down for Wooden Spoon at Bearwood.


----------



## Sats (Aug 15, 2020)

Not sure but it'll be next year and either - The Belfry, The Grove or Celtic Manor


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm off to Wales next week, popping in to Southerndown for a game on the way past. Never played it before but heard good things.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic course. You’ll love it 👍🏻


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 15, 2020)

Off to the belfry for an overnight stay this week. PGA National on the Friday, Derby on the Saturday. Anyone played them?


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Playing West Hill on Monday. Was a revisit after we were drowned out in December. We were hoping for a sunny day, but looks like rain again 😢

Hopefully playing Dornoch and/ or Brora first week of September as we have a flying visit to pick up the boys stuff left at Uni since March.

Am supposed to be playing Belle Dune, Hardelot and Wimeraux second week in September, but looks like we won’t be going now unless the quarantine situation changes before then 😢😢
		
Click to expand...

Pity - I really like Belle Dune


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 15, 2020)

Leamington next Friday


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 15, 2020)

In 10 days i go and play in the hills north of us @ valtellina

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Via...ddfaf6e5a2a7!2m2!1d9.8447202!2d46.1633869!3e0

Course looks nice and weather should be great
https://www.valtellinagolf.com/gallery


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ndw7 said:



			Off to the belfry for an overnight stay this week. PGA National on the Friday, Derby on the Saturday. Anyone played them?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played PGA but heard good things 

The Derby is very much your normal golf course, tbh it was nice to play the Derby after being beaten up by the brabizon the day before 

If the PGA is as hard as that you will enjoy the Derby to unwind the next day


----------



## BrianM (Aug 15, 2020)

Playing my home course tomorrow morning, first game in a few weeks, haven’t been enjoying it off late as playing pretty terrible.
Just going to go out tomorrow with no expectations 😀


----------



## Wilson (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m playing Chandon Regis tomorrow, a friend has recently joined.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 15, 2020)

Sandiway on Tuesday in a seniors BB comp.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Aug 15, 2020)

Luffenham Heath,  Monday in the County Seniors Championship.


----------



## Wayman (Aug 15, 2020)

Just entered a open at Cleveland golf club on 29th august. Singles strike play top 4 qualify for match play next day. worth a punt at £8 a skull!


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I haven't played PGA but heard good things

The Derby is very much your normal golf course, tbh it was nice to play the Derby after being beaten up by the brabizon the day before

If the PGA is as hard as that you will enjoy the Derby to unwind the next day
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! Really looking forward to it now. Good thing we’re not playing the Brabazon with the European Tour event being on it the week after! 😬


----------



## IanM (Aug 16, 2020)

Newport on Wednesday afternoon.... nothing remarkable other than doe to the office being closed since March, I've got to play my home course midweek this year!

For the folks playing Southerndown, have fun - good pub (Pelican) at the bottom of the hill!  Where else are you playing?


----------



## OnTour (Aug 16, 2020)

Got a few away day planned for August / Sept 

Lutterworth pairs 23/8 (Leics) 
Walsall pairs bank hols 31/8 
South Staffs singles medal 5/9 (staffs)
Hinckley pairs 13/9 (Leics) 
Willesley pairs 20/9 ( leicestershire) 
Helsby Oaks singles 27/9 (Cheshire) 
Ullesthorpe pairs 30/9 (Leics)


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 16, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Celtic Manor in a couple of weeks playing all 3 courses and staying for 2 nights. Never been before!
		
Click to expand...

 Very envious - played a few years ago, two courses two nights and though the course got the better of me, Ryder Cup one especially - incredibly long and even on some Par 4's struggled, the quality of the courses and the level of hospitality was out standing making the overall experience one I'll never forget 

 Enjoy

 GBC


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 16, 2020)

Hoping to get to The London Club very shortly, always a treat but the rough can be very unforgiving you pretty much have to treat it like water and consider your ball as lost !


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2020)

Just booked Whipsnade Park for this Thursday. Doing a tour of @Imurg 's old haunts I think?


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 17, 2020)

My week this week:

today - Hindhead
Tuesday - Sunningdale 36 holes
wednesday - Sunningdale 36 holes
Thursday - Camberley Heath, Hankley Common
Friday - West Hill

i’ll be dead at the weekend!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 17, 2020)

Lancaster mixed pairs August 31st. Cracking course. Hoping for a better showing than last year.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 17, 2020)

Guildford on Wednesday.  
Know nothing about it. Any comments?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2020)

Won a 4 ball voucher in the Captains Day raffle on Saturday. Playing at Hockley near Winchester. Has anyone played it. Any comments


----------



## IanM (Aug 17, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Guildford on Wednesday. 
Know nothing about it. Any comments?
		
Click to expand...

Up on the chalk Downs, so could be bouncy.  Greens usually excellent.  Nice mix of holes and gradients.  Well worth the visit.


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 17, 2020)

Boundary Lakes on Wednesday hopefully. For anyone watching the attempts at a test match this week, it's the course around the back of the ground... Hopefully the tide will have gone out enough to play!


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			Up on the chalk Downs, so could be bouncy.  Greens usually excellent.  Nice mix of holes and gradients.  Well worth the visit.
		
Click to expand...

Ta.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 17, 2020)

OnTour said:



			Got a few away day planned for August / Sept

Lutterworth pairs 23/8 (Leics)
Walsall pairs bank hols 31/8
South Staffs singles medal 5/9 (staffs)
Hinckley pairs 13/9 (Leics)
Willesley pairs 20/9 ( leicestershire)
Helsby Oaks singles 27/9 (Cheshire)
Ullesthorpe pairs 30/9 (Leics)
		
Click to expand...

some good days out there.

I’ve also just entered the Hinckley pairs comp.  Not played there before and looking forward to it.

Also, will probably enter Ullesthorpe, but the individual open on 2/10.

Unfortunately the Lutterworth pairs comp is fully booked and only spotted it yesterday.


----------



## IanG (Aug 17, 2020)

36 holes at Goswick tomorrow on our annual visit. 3rd Tuesday in August for over 20 years now


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2020)

Possibly Perranporth Tuesday or Wednesday  next week whilst I'm on holiday.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 17, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			Boundary Lakes on Wednesday hopefully. For anyone watching the attempts at a test match this week, it's the course around the back of the ground... Hopefully the tide will have gone out enough to play!
		
Click to expand...

The rain will do it the world of good!

Played last week, fairways were rather iffy!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 17, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			My week this week:

today - Hindhead
Tuesday - Sunningdale 36 holes
wednesday - Sunningdale 36 holes
Thursday - Camberley Heath, Hankley Common
Friday - West Hill

i’ll be dead at the weekend!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be dead if i booked that and the missus found out!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Won a 4 ball voucher in the Captains Day raffle on Saturday. Playing at Hockley near Winchester. Has anyone played it. Any comments
		
Click to expand...

I used to be a member there. It's built on chalk so always dry, can get quite windy as it is up on the downs. First 4 holes go up the valley then a big loop around to the 17th before a downhill par 5 to finish. Last played there in March immediately before lockdown, greens were superb even at that time of year. Greens are generally quite small with a few contours, can be a bit tricky at times. Can play quite linksy especially if you play it on a windy day. 9th green is a bit bonkers 😁


----------



## LincolnShep (Aug 18, 2020)

Belton Park in a team open on Sunday - it's only about 25 miles from me but it's my first visit, only heard good things so looking forward to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I used to be a member there. It's built on chalk so always dry, can get quite windy as it is up on the downs. First 4 holes go up the valley then a big loop around to the 17th before a downhill par 5 to finish. Last played there in March immediately before lockdown, greens were superb even at that time of year. Greens are generally quite small with a few contours, can be a bit tricky at times. Can play quite linksy especially if you play it on a windy day. 9th green is a bit bonkers 😁
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Intrigued why the 9th is bonkers


----------



## DRW (Aug 18, 2020)

Probably Mile End but may not play until the weekend so will be somewhere else


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for that. Intrigued why the 9th is bonkers
		
Click to expand...

It's built on top of an old Roman villa, crazy undulations right across the green.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2020)

drive4show said:



			It's built on top of an old Roman villa, crazy undulations right across the green.
		
Click to expand...

Veni, vidi, vici it is then


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 18, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Sandiway on Tuesday in a seniors BB comp.
		
Click to expand...

That aged well 
Arrived at the course at 7.30 am, just as an employee was bringing out the course closed sign. A full field of almost 200 golfers left disappointed after the overnight downpour.
After a couple of phone calls we nipped over to the Wirral and played Leasowe GC on what turned out to be a decent day weather wise.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 18, 2020)

Change of plan. 

Sandfield pitch and putt in donegal.  Get the short game in order for tomorrow. 

Havnt played a pitch and putt since I was a nipper.  Cant wait.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 18, 2020)

Playing this Thursday in a Leeds Union, Individual Medal at Normanton GC near Wakefield. A challenging course on re-claimed pit-land, that you have to work your way around. Lots of risk & reward which complicates a Medal round. Just as well I've played it many times before.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 18, 2020)

2blue said:



			Playing this Thursday in a Leeds Union, Individual Medal at Normanton GC near Wakefield. A challenging course on re-claimed pit-land, that you have to work your way around. Lots of risk & reward which complicates a Medal round. Just as well I've played it many times before. 

Click to expand...

Good luck! Nice course with some challenging lies!
I’m at the driving range in the morning with my 5 year old but I have tees booked at Barnsley Golf Club (The Limes) and the lovely Waterton Park Golf Club too. Hoping to muster up a better show on the 13th at Waterton, an intimidating short par 4 with a load of water for the higher handicapper to feed with balls!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 18, 2020)

Styal pitch and putt tomorrow with grandson no 2.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 18, 2020)

The Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa


----------



## 2blue (Aug 18, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			Good luck! Nice course with some challenging lies!
I’m at the driving range in the morning with my 5 year old but I have tees booked at Barnsley Golf Club (The Limes) and the lovely Waterton Park Golf Club too. Hoping to muster up a better show on the *13th at Waterton*, an intimidating short par 4 with a load of water for the higher handicapper to feed with balls!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes....  really quite a crap hole as a par 4....  wedge off the tee followed by a 9 iron to the green.....  strange golf is that, but got me a birdie last week in an LDU B/Ball. Long time since I've played the Limes.....  has it improved with age?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2020)

2blue said:



			Ah yes....  really quite a crap hole as a par 4....  wedge off the tee followed by a 9 iron to the green.....  strange golf is that, but got me a birdie last week in an LDU B/Ball. Long time since I've played the Limes.....  has it improved with age?
		
Click to expand...

Holes like that annoy me. There is one at Remedy Oak, otherwise a pretty nice, if far from perfect, course. Ruins the whole round. I think it arises because sometimes the designer sees other holes and then is left with an awkward space in between which is neither a good par 3 nor a good par 4 and they just split the difference and make it a not very good par 3.5.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2020)

Playing Bury tomorrow in the Lancs Ladies major handicap competition, top 16 go through to a knockout in a couple of weeks


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 18, 2020)

2blue said:



			Ah yes....  really quite a crap hole as a par 4....  wedge off the tee followed by a 9 iron to the green.....  strange golf is that, but got me a birdie last week in an LDU B/Ball. Long time since I've played the Limes.....  has it improved with age?
		
Click to expand...

It has I think. It’s in good condition from tee box to greens and is pleasant to play. I hear that circa 5 years ago it wasn't in the same nick, they’ve done a lot of work on the course. The value of the green fee for a course in such good condition isn’t easily matched to be fair. It’s still not a top area course (Wakefield, Waterton etc) but it’s great for a run out for a change.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Other than my own place it's* Walton Heath* and Sherborne for a club match (didn't think I would be saying that this year!)
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous course(s)! Much envy; Enjoy!



CliveW said:



			In the next few weeks I am playing Gullane, Dunbar, Carnoustie, Ratho, Monifeith and of course, Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise...much envy! Though having shot a 'personal best' at 'Carnasty' last time (76, bettered only by my last comp at Craigielaw), that memory is almost certainly better than what would happen these days!


----------



## sunshine (Aug 19, 2020)

CliveW said:



			In the next few weeks I am playing Gullane, Dunbar, Carnoustie, Ratho, Monifeith and of course, Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice. But what is the next course you are playing?


----------



## sunshine (Aug 19, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm off to Wales next week, popping in to Southerndown for a game on the way past. Never played it before but heard good things.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played Southerndown yet?

I played 36 on Monday. We got lucky with the weather, rained for about 5 holes on the back nine in the morning, then the sun came out in the afternoon and we could enjoy the fabulous views! 

Positives: interesting layout, cracking set of par 3s, stunning views, some quirky features like sheep roaming the course.

Negatives: slow slow greens, tonnes of sheep poo covering the fairways, member who stormed over from the 1st fairway to the 2nd tee to demand if we had permission to play off the white tees. He said our pace of play would be too slow off the whites... I think they lost 4 holes on us by the end of the round.

Top tips for your round:
1. Don't play early, we saw a tractor clearing away the sheep poo while we were playing and it was much better in the afternoon.  
2. The white tees stretch the course out quite a bit, some holes are 50 yards longer. We played yellow in the morning and whites in the afternoon, enjoyed both but obviously whites test your ball striking much more.
3. I was under the impression that the course was links-like and I would have to play the ground game. But the greens were really slow and soft so actually it was much easier to play target golf and fire at the pins.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			The Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell.....  those bunkers are gonna get deeper.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 19, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Have you played Southerndown yet?

I played 36 on Monday. We got lucky with the weather, rained for about 5 holes on the back nine in the morning, then the sun came out in the afternoon and we could enjoy the fabulous views! 

Positives: interesting layout, cracking set of par 3s, stunning views, some quirky features like sheep roaming the course.

Negatives: slow slow greens, tonnes of sheep poo covering the fairways, member who stormed over from the 1st fairway to the 2nd tee to demand if we had permission to play off the white tees. He said our pace of play would be too slow off the whites... I think they lost 4 holes on us by the end of the round.

Top tips for your round:
1. Don't play early, we saw a tractor clearing away the sheep poo while we were playing and it was much better in the afternoon.  
2. The white tees stretch the course out quite a bit, some holes are 50 yards longer. We played yellow in the morning and whites in the afternoon, enjoyed both but obviously whites test your ball striking much more.
3. I was under the impression that the course was links-like and I would have to play the ground game. But the greens were really slow and soft so actually it was much easier to play target golf and fire at the pins.
		
Click to expand...

Played this afternoon. Drove through heavy rain all the way there, had some lunch in the clubhouse and watched the rain clear and the sun came out. Played off whites, course exactly as you described it. Would love to play it again with quicker greens. Agree the par 3's are excellent 👍


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 19, 2020)

Ramsey Golf Club in Huntingdon, heard it’s a nice place.


----------



## Vikingman (Aug 19, 2020)

Played Crewe today, weather wasn't so good but it was expected.

Thought the course itself was pretty challenging going uphill and down dale on the front nine.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Aug 19, 2020)

Playing Seaton Carew Sunday and really looking forward to it.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 19, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Ramsey Golf Club in Huntingdon, heard it’s a nice place.
		
Click to expand...

I've played there a few times - mind you it was nearly forty years ago - a couple of my mates were members there - thing I remember is being told we had to wear a tie in the clubhouse after one evening round- none of us had ties with us - so they gave us a dodgy one each to wear with our polo shirt - only place that ever happened to me - Had a look at their website and it's smart casual now.

I hadn't been playing for all that long back then and the 13th (par 3 over the river) scared me - especially the time we played it off the back tee.


----------



## Sink92 (Aug 19, 2020)

Going to play the Kings Acre in Edinburgh to see what it’s like before making a decision on joining. Heard good things about it


----------



## sunshine (Aug 19, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Played this afternoon. Drove through heavy rain all the way there, had some lunch in the clubhouse and watched the rain clear and the sun came out. Played off whites, course exactly as you described it. Would love to play it again with quicker greens. Agree the par 3's are excellent 👍
		
Click to expand...

At least the greens were better than Porthcawl...…. but that's another story.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 20, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm off to Wales next week, popping in to Southerndown for a game on the way past. Never played it before but heard good things.
		
Click to expand...

Was due to play in Eden Tournament at St. Andrews. Comrade Sturgeon put paid to that! 
The Eden Committee however have put an amazing package of prices together for all St. Andrews Links courses, starting from £11 on Strathtyrum to £72 on the Old. 
All courses booked & staying at a flat 250 yards from the 1st tee on the Old. 

Just a tad excited 🤩🥳


----------



## Tommy10 (Aug 20, 2020)

Picking up my new Ping Heppler then heading to Renfrew GC for a round, not played there in a while.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 20, 2020)

Home course tonight for a hit - going to do something I've never done before and leave the woods at home - I've never played a whole round with irons only - should be interesting and I should be dialled in with a five iron off the tee after that - hopefully.


----------



## Slab (Aug 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Home course tonight for a hit - going to do something I've never done before and leave the woods at home - *I've never played a whole round with irons only - should be interesting* and I should be dialled in with a five iron off the tee after that - hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Recently I've been looking to do this too (half curiosity, half to hone irons away from the range) but I'm not a long hitter. I know it'll be course specific re carry's etc but do you mind sharing how far you'd expect to hit your 5 (total) I'd only be going 150y unless it gets lots of run and i'm not sure that's enough?
On the flip side I do get plenty shots so its just the carry's i need to look at

To keep the thread on topic, next course I'll play will be Anahita GC off the 6,600 tees


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 20, 2020)

Slab said:



			Recently I've been looking to do this too (half curiosity, half to hone irons away from the range) but I'm not a long hitter. I know it'll be course specific re carry's etc but do you mind sharing how far you'd expect to hit your 5 (total) I'd only be going 150y unless it gets lots of run and i'm not sure that's enough?
On the flip side I do get plenty shots so its just the carry's i need to look at

To keep the thread on topic, next course I'll play will be Anahita GC off the 6,600 tees
		
Click to expand...

I hit my 5 iron 150 yards into a green, maybe a bit further off a tee to a fairway - I’ll find out tonight. I’m not a big hitter at all.


----------



## Slab (Aug 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I hit my 5 iron 150 yards into a green, maybe a bit further off a tee to a fairway - I’ll find out tonight. I’m not a big hitter at all.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, pop an update or start a thread tomorrow to let us know how it goes or if you had any unexpected challenges using 'irons only', enjoy


----------



## Newnsy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Royal Cinque Ports for a 2 day (hopefully - cut after first day) comp together with @Papas1982 in about 2 weeks time.

I have played it before, but that was in brutal winter conditions, so hopefully it’ll play and feel like a new course this time around.
		
Click to expand...

Played there today and it’s in great condition, probably the best/ most fun course I’ve ever played 
next new course will be Monte Rei in Portugal (hopefully) but not till November


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 20, 2020)

Newnsy said:



			Played there today and it’s in great condition, probably the best/ most fun course I’ve ever played
next new course will be Monte Rei in Portugal (hopefully) but not till November
		
Click to expand...

How Brutal was the rough? 

The way I'm hitting my driver I expect to be finding a lot of it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

Potentially Swinley Forest next Friday. What's not to like about that? Always a treat playing there


----------



## Mate (Aug 21, 2020)

Down here in Oz we are in lockdown so no golf allowed. The Nanny State rules.


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Potentially Swinley Forest next Friday. What's not to like about that? Always a treat playing there
		
Click to expand...

Is there room for 1 more???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			Is there room for 1 more???
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not. We are a four ball. However if I get a drop out I'll PM you


----------



## Newnsy (Aug 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			How Brutal was the rough?

The way I'm hitting my driver I expect to be finding a lot of it!
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t too bad but for a change I actually had a good day off the tee, and actually kept it on the planet 😁😁
But If you were past the first cut good luck finding your ball


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sounds ideal for a 2 day medal 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Newnsy (Aug 21, 2020)

The pins were horrific yesterday 😁😁 put into the corners of greens but made for a fun match between our 4ball yesterday we assumed they were saving the greens for an up coming comp


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Sounds ideal for a 2 day medal 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good the one of us is optimistic! 😁


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 22, 2020)

Off to cruit island off the coast of donegal. 

Quirky 9 hole.   Open sponsored by non other than daniel o Donnell


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 22, 2020)

My next course could  be 36 holes @ dullest pines 😫


----------



## apj0524 (Aug 22, 2020)

14 of us are playing Machynys Golf Club Seniors Open on Monday, looking at the weather going to be a challenge to say the least


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks like I have Swinley on Friday, then H4H at Bearwood Lakes and then Hockley the day after that. And then that's me done for 2020 I fear


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looks like I have Swinley on Friday, then H4H at Bearwood Lakes and then Hockley the day after that. And then that's me done for 2020 I fear
		
Click to expand...

Great way to sign off


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 22, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Off to cruit island off the coast of donegal. 

Quirky 9 hole.   Open sponsored by non other than daniel o Donnell
		
Click to expand...



Great day wee day that.  Pished with rain the whole way down. Brollys up till we teed off then sun shone later on. 

Not a long course at all but the pins were in brutal wee spots. So easy to get wrong side and have no chance. 

Highlight of my day was caught on camera. On the signature par 3 too. Lovely.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 22, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Great day wee day that.  Pished with rain the whole way down. Brollys up till we teed off then sun shone later on. 

Not a long course at all but the pins were in brutal wee spots. So easy to get wrong side and have no chance. 

Highlight of my day was caught on camera. On the signature par 3 too. Lovely. 







Click to expand...

Looks amazing that Gary. Glad the weather played  ball


----------



## Jimmy_T (Aug 23, 2020)

Sherwood Forest on Thurs and then Beau Desert on Fri, both in the NCG Top 100 open series. Sadly as I don’t currently hold an official handicap I’m not competing for the main prizes ☹️
 However both have been on my ‘hit list’ for the last 3 or 4 years so looking forward to ticking them off.


----------



## IanG (Aug 23, 2020)

Longniddry on Tuesday followed by Pitlochry on Wednesday.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 23, 2020)

Cinque Ports on Tuesday looks a real treat now. Forecast says 45 mph winds and heavy rain. Should be fun.  😩


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 23, 2020)

IanG said:



			Longniddry on Tuesday followed by *Pitlochry *on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

I've a soft spot for that course - The scene of my last eagle (circa 1994)


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Cinque Ports on Tuesday looks a real treat now. Forecast says 45 mph winds and heavy rain. Should be fun.  😩
		
Click to expand...

Think it's fair to say. 

You're banned from the South Coast from now on!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Cinque Ports on Tuesday looks a real treat now. Forecast says 45 mph winds and heavy rain. Should be fun.  😩
		
Click to expand...

Proper test of golf those conditions, you will know if you are a real golfer or not. No hiding place on a links on a windy day......


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 23, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Proper test of golf those conditions, you will know if you are a real golfer or not. No hiding place on a links on a windy day......

Click to expand...

Not sure real golf will be played by many of us down there! 

If I get round under 100 (off 15) I'll take it!


----------



## Sink92 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Decent course, some “interesting” holes! Good facilities - I use the range there sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve heard ! Just waiting on my new irons coming hopefully this week then I’ll go for a round. Where else would you recommend in the same area? I’ve played Liberton before and really liked it. Was a member at duddingston as a junior but it’s just a wee bit too far out the way from my new house


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 23, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Great day wee day that.  Pished with rain the whole way down. Brollys up till we teed off then sun shone later on. 

Not a long course at all but the pins were in brutal wee spots. So easy to get wrong side and have no chance. 

Highlight of my day was caught on camera. On the signature par 3 too. Lovely. 







Click to expand...

Quality stuff - that hole looks stunning


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 23, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Quality stuff - that hole looks stunning
		
Click to expand...


2 different tees as it's a 9 hole. 

Lower tee first. Bird.
High tee 2nd.  Hit a 6 then 7 iron over the back.  Round over  haha


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Not sure real golf will be played by many of us down there!

If I get round under 100 (off 15) I'll take it!
		
Click to expand...

You only playing 9 holes? 🤣🤣


----------



## Vikingman (Aug 24, 2020)

Heswall on Wednesday, assuming tomorrow at my home course is washed out.


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2020)

Playing selsdon park on Thursday morning


----------



## Jaco (Aug 24, 2020)

Got a night away on Sunday at The Vale Resort near Cardiff, where I live anyway. Think it’s Wales National on Sunday, The Lakes on Monday.


----------



## RandomReload (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ve been asked to play Ramside later this week, looks a bit upper class from the courses I usually play and is less than an hours drive away;- https://www.ramsidehallhotel.co.uk/golf/


----------



## Green Man (Aug 24, 2020)

RandomReload said:



			I’ve been asked to play Ramside later this week, looks a bit upper class from the courses I usually play and is less than an hours drive away;- https://www.ramsidehallhotel.co.uk/golf/

Click to expand...

which course are you playing?

Im playing Burgham Park on Saturda. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 24, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Very nice. But what is the next course you are playing?
		
Click to expand...

Supposed to be at Gullane tomorrow, but cancelled due to weather. ☹


----------



## IanG (Aug 24, 2020)

Visit to Longniddry postponed for a week due tomorrow's rain and wind - hopefully it will all have passed by the time we get to Pitlochry on Wednesday.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

Shendish Manor on Wednesday - currently looks like the only dry day this week so fingers crossed.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 25, 2020)

IanG said:



			Visit to Longniddry postponed for a week due tomorrow's rain and wind - hopefully it will all have passed by the time we get to Pitlochry on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Forecast for Wednesday looks good after about 8am.


----------



## KenL (Aug 25, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Decent course, some “interesting” holes! Good facilities - I use the range there sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I like KA.  Some cracking holes, especially on the back 9.


----------



## KenL (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm off to Eyemouth on Saturday for an Open.  Following Saturday I have the open at Kilspindie.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			You only playing 9 holes? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yep. 

The back 9 into the wind for 16 points 😜


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2020)

Driving range with the wife tomorrow morning - one range session to get her 'course ready' for our golf break the next weekend. Should be fun.  Hopefully she's a natural. 

Then Thorney Park with a mate at 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## IanM (Aug 28, 2020)

Newport in the morning and Pyle & Kenfig on Tuesday... hope the weather improves


----------



## peld (Aug 28, 2020)

Off to play Trump International (Aberdeen) in mid Sept. Fingers crossed the weather holds as its one of the courses on my shortlist that ive been dying to play.

Any recommendations for a course to play before in the area (or on way from Edinburgh)? Montrose?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2020)

peld said:



			Off to play Trump International (Aberdeen) in mid Sept. Fingers crossed the weather holds as its one of the courses on my shortlist that ive been dying to play.

Any recommendations for a course to play before in the area (or on way from Edinburgh)? Montrose?
		
Click to expand...

Depending on budget, Murcar, Montrose (yes its good) or Arbroath at the cheaper end. Also consider the Burnside and Buddon courses at Carnoustie.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 28, 2020)

peld said:



			Off to play Trump International (Aberdeen) in mid Sept. Fingers crossed the weather holds as its one of the courses on my shortlist that ive been dying to play.

Any recommendations for a course to play before in the area (or on way from Edinburgh)? Montrose?
		
Click to expand...

Also consider Blairgowrie and take the A93 from Perth to Aberdeen for a more scenic route. You could stay at the Meikleour Arms overnight.


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 28, 2020)

Played (badly) Sherwood Forest on Thursday and next week playing Burnham & Berrow, St Enodoc, St Mellion and Sauton East... fingers crossed the weather isn’t too harsh on us.


----------



## peld (Aug 28, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Also consider Blairgowrie and take the A93 from Perth to Aberdeen for a more scenic route. You could stay at the Meikleour Arms overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Have played Blairgowrie a couple of times, nice track. Think we’d be looking at staying closer to Aberdeen as our tee time is 11am for Trump.


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Driving range with the wife tomorrow morning - one range session to get her 'course ready' for our golf break the next weekend. Should be fun.  Hopefully she's a natural. 

Then Thorney Park with a mate at 3 in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

We're expecting (golf) videos from the weekend 😁😉


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 28, 2020)

peld said:



			Have played Blairgowrie a couple of times, nice track. Think we’d be looking at staying closer to Aberdeen as our tee time is 11am for Trump.
		
Click to expand...

Cruden Bay is the obvious choice though past Trump (just) but if you are travelling as far as Aberdeen then you might as well make the hop up there - other than that Royal Aberdeen and Murcar are both superb. Stonehaven is different and good fun. On the way up the A90 Forfar is a delight.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 28, 2020)

Playing my home course tomorrow at 5pm - was meant to be at football (but that's not happening) so couldn't book until tonight - course has been/is very busy this week (at least bookings wise - I wonder how many turned up during the the heavy rain we've had last three days before today).

Was going to head out tonight but it was full by the time I decided to book - hardly surprising given it's been a lovely day here.

Looking forward to having my first hit since Monday - won't be as firm as earlier in the year but we don't do soggy so should be fine.


----------



## KenL (Aug 29, 2020)

peld said:



			Off to play Trump International (Aberdeen) in mid Sept. Fingers crossed the weather holds as its one of the courses on my shortlist that ive been dying to play.

Any recommendations for a course to play before in the area (or on way from Edinburgh)? Montrose?
		
Click to expand...

Panmure is excellent.


----------



## KenL (Aug 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Bruntsfield Links for me tomorrow, looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

I hear the modifications have improved the course.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 29, 2020)

Away from my home club, unless something untoward happens, have a flying visit to Dornoch this week. Am playing The Championship at Royal Dornoch on Thursday and Brora on Friday. Really looking forward to both.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 29, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Brora on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to play Brora, enjoy!!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 29, 2020)

KenL said:



			I hear the modifications have improved the course.
		
Click to expand...

if you like bunkers in the middle of the fairway, then its the place for you


----------



## KenL (Aug 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			if you like bunkers in the middle of the fairway, then its the place for you

Click to expand...

Plenty courses have that as a feature, Royal Troon does on some holes.
Not played Bruntsfield yet but hoping for a game soon.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 29, 2020)

KenL said:



			Plenty courses have that as a feature, Royal Troon does on some holes.
Not played Bruntsfield yet but hoping for a game soon.
		
Click to expand...

the odd hole sure, but M&E seems to think bunkers in the middle of the fairway on most holes improves ia course, when we played it last year it seemed like there were bunkers in the middle of the fairway on all the doglegs. None of the guys in our group all cat 1 players who all have lots of golfimg exp liked what they had done


----------



## KenL (Aug 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the odd hole sure, but M&E seems to think bunkers in the middle of the fairway on most holes improves ia course, when we played it last year it seemed like there were bunkers in the middle of the fairway on all the doglegs. None of the guys in our group all cat 1 players who all have lots of golfimg exp liked what they had done
		
Click to expand...

Ah, OK.  Sounds OTT.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 29, 2020)

Clevedon tomorrow then Filton Monday 😁


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 31, 2020)

Booked to play Kirriemuir on Saturday morning, the wife has played there (years ago) before but I haven't - anyone been there recently?


----------



## CliveW (Aug 31, 2020)

Off to Sunny Dunny (Dunbar) in the morning. 😀


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 31, 2020)

Royal North Devon yesterday, Gt Torrington tomorrow, Libbaton Friday then Saunton East Sunday with a trip to Yelverton next week, busy busy busy.


----------



## badgermat (Aug 31, 2020)

I shall be playing the mighty Chamberlain Park public golf course in Auckland, NZ.

NZ$28 for 18 holes (about £15), no booking and no dress-code. Seriously, you can play in flip-flops jeans if you want. I saw a guy playing barefoot last week.

Actually not a bad little course and all the better for it's egalitarianism.

bm


----------



## louise_a (Aug 31, 2020)

Sandiway tomorrow, played it once before looking forward to a return visit.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2020)

My next round will be at Coulsdon Manor, with the wife playing her first ever round of golf, on the golf break that she bought for us. I'm kind of happy and concerned in equal measure.


----------



## IanG (Sep 1, 2020)

Longniddry tomorrow, postponed a week due to last week’s downpour. Local advice for current conditions is ‘keep it on the short grass’. Time will tell. I’m sure it will be fun in any case 😀


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 1, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Off to Sunny Dunny (Dunbar) in the morning. 😀
		
Click to expand...

Playing there tomorrow, The Glen on Thursday and Royal Musselburgh on Friday. Looking forward to it, but a bit concerned my slice reappeared out of nowhere yesterday!


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My next round will be at Coulsdon Manor, with the wife playing her first ever round of golf, on the golf break that she bought for us. I'm kind of happy and concerned in equal measure. 

Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure if you focus on your own game - you may have a chance


----------



## DRW (Sep 1, 2020)

Saunton or Castle Stuart/Blairgowrie, just got to decide and book up


----------



## KenL (Sep 1, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Off to Sunny Dunny (Dunbar) in the morning. 😀
		
Click to expand...

How was it?


----------



## KenL (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm playing Kilspindie Open on Saturday.
There are spaces left if anyone is interested.
See bottom of this page
https://www.kilspindiegolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 1, 2020)

Played Estoril yesterday, planning on playing Quinta da Marinha tomorrow...then rush back to the UK before they close Portugal off again!

CK


----------



## CliveW (Sep 1, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Playing there tomorrow, The Glen on Thursday and Royal Musselburgh on Friday. Looking forward to it, but a bit concerned my slice reappeared out of nowhere yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Dunbar was fantastic yet again. The sun shone and the course was in excellent condition with a warm southerly breeze. In hope you enjoy it tomorrow.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 1, 2020)

Seniors team comp at Abergele on Thursday. Hopefully Ant and Dec and their entourage haven't taken over the car park yet.


----------



## KenL (Sep 1, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Playing there tomorrow, The Glen on Thursday and Royal Musselburgh on Friday. Looking forward to it, but a bit concerned my slice reappeared out of nowhere yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy Dunbar, hope you like it.  Some work done on greens but still rolling great.

I've played the Glen loads, a really enjoyable course (the first hole requires concentration) and the views from the far end of the course of the Bass Rock are incredible.

12th hole is a fantastic par 4 and par 13 13th is superb.


----------



## Siolag (Sep 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			I'm playing Kilspindie Open on Saturday.
There are spaces left if anyone is interested.
See bottom of this page
https://www.kilspindiegolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I’ve just emailed about it, as I hadn’t got a medal time for Saturday and fancy a game but would prefer it to be competitive.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 1, 2020)

3 weekends probably at home course. Then the New York, Chicago, Torronto, Chicago 50th big holiday has given way to a drive round Wales, Devon and Dorset. The Wales leg kicks on in Conwy, then Aberdovey and Tenby - not sure why i picked those but heard they are nice towns!!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 1, 2020)

Comps at Home course until a week Thursday when we have a 4-man team Union Comp at Howley Hall, the best course in S Leeds area. Another team game at Sand Moor later in the month....  such good venues in the Leeds area.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			3 weekends probably at home course. Then the New York, Chicago, Torronto, Chicago 50th big holiday has given way to a drive round Wales, Devon and Dorset. The Wales leg kicks on in Conwy, then Aberdovey and Tenby - not sure why i picked those but heard they are nice towns!! 

Click to expand...

who you playing aberdovey with?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2020)

Dumbarnie Golf Links on Thursday, can't wait!! 😁😁


----------



## KenL (Sep 2, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Dumbarnie Golf Links on Thursday, can't wait!! 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Well worth it.  Fantastic course.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 2, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Dumbarnie Golf Links on Thursday, can't wait!! 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

It’s very nice. You’re in for a treat


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mate of mine was looking at playing Dumbarnie this week but they wouldn't budge on the 'American' green fee so he has sacked it off.


----------



## KenL (Sep 2, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Mate of mine was looking at playing Dumbarnie this week but they wouldn't budge on the 'American' green fee so he has sacked it off.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right, it is not that good.  Head to an open venue for less.


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 2, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Seniors team comp at Abergele on Thursday. Hopefully Ant and Dec and their entourage haven't taken over the car park yet.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in that one as well.


----------



## juno (Sep 2, 2020)

If the stars align, I might be playing Golf de Saint German. Anyone played? Looks fantastic.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			who you playing aberdovey with?
		
Click to expand...

nothing arranged Stu - but was hoping to get out for a quick game on at least one of them - you fancy something? Will ping you


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 2, 2020)

Royal St David’s on Sunday morning.
Looking forward to it never played there before, one off the list.
Just hope the weather is ok.


----------



## juno (Sep 2, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Royal St David’s on Sunday morning.
Looking forward to it never played there before, one off the list.
Just hope the weather is ok.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a member there. Obviously biased but a fantastic course that you'll do well to score on if the wind is blowing. If Harlech was a bit easier to get to, it would be held in much higher regard.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 2, 2020)

Vikingman said:



			I'm in that one as well.
		
Click to expand...

What time are you out? We are out at 1.10pm


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 2, 2020)

South Essex following it being recommend on the Forum


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 2, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			What time are you out? We are out at 1.10pm
		
Click to expand...

11:10


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 2, 2020)

juno said:



			I'm a member there. Obviously biased but a fantastic course that you'll do well to score on if the wind is blowing. If Harlech was a bit easier to get to, it would be held in much higher regard.
		
Click to expand...

Yes bit of a drive.
We are out 8am so a very early start from Liverpool.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 3, 2020)

Horsely Lodge on Friday, followed by Morley Hayes on Saturday, I've never played either so looking forward to both.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2020)

Mendip Springs, spotted an open for £25. Never played it before but looks like it has some decent holes on the website so a cheap day out.


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 3, 2020)

Kenwick Park a week today.
Seacroft a week tomorrow.
Boys' night out in Skeggy in-between.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 3, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			Kenwick Park a week today.
Seacroft a week tomorrow.
Boys' night out in Skeggy in-between. 

Click to expand...

I always enjoy Kenwick Park


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2020)

Next Wednesday is my birthday, planning to play at Mill Hill with my dad and two usual golf mates. Not played there before and have heard it recommended. Their online booking only seems to be open two days in advance though so I'll have to book it on Monday morning/Sunday night.


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 3, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			Kenwick Park a week today.
Seacroft a week tomorrow.
Boys' night out in Skeggy in-between. 

Click to expand...

Played at Kenwick Park many years ago, stayed a week in a Lodge on the adjoining site, very good it was too.


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Horsely Lodge on Friday, followed by Morley Hayes on Saturday, I've never played either so looking forward to both.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoying this thread and how lovely the names of some courses are.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2020)

KenL said:



			Really enjoying this thread and how lovely the names of some courses are.
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait for someone to play somewhere called Naked Virgins GC or similar


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I can't wait for someone to play somewhere called Naked Virgins GC or similar  

Click to expand...

You sound like you'd be keen to try out Devils Knob - the highest elevation course in the state of Virginia


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I can't wait for someone to play somewhere called Naked Virgins GC or similar  

Click to expand...

Oh dear!


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 3, 2020)

Enjoyed Abergele today.

Home course over weekend.

Bromborough next Wednesday.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Vikingman said:



			Enjoyed Abergele today.

Home course over weekend.

Bromborough next Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on? We scored a pretty poor 116.

Maesdu tomorrow in a seniors individual comp.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 3, 2020)

Haddington Golf Club on Saturday, first time round there.


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 3, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			How did you get on? We scored a pretty poor 116.

Maesdu tomorrow in a seniors individual comp.
		
Click to expand...

😁111


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Haddington Golf Club on Saturday, first time round there.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it, was a member there for about 15 years.  Some really nice holes and especially nice along the river.  It's not a tight course but stay out of the rough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Haddington Golf Club on Saturday, first time round there.
		
Click to expand...

Love Haddinton. Lost night in the Tyneside Tavern


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Love Haddinton. Lost night in the Tyneside Tavern
		
Click to expand...

Great pub and restaurant.  Go there often.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 6, 2020)

Surrey National,  which like buses had never played but this'll be the second time in a month


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mendip Springs tomorrow, not played it before.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 6, 2020)

Sherwood Forest tomorrow


----------



## Siolag (Sep 6, 2020)

Other than my own course, an unspecified course in the Coatbridge area with a mate and then Dumbarnie Links in October.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 6, 2020)

Apart from my home course......
My next away day will be H4H at Bearwood Lakes, followed by 2 rounds at The Machrie on Islay, followed by Machrihanish Dunes , Dunaverty and Machrihanish. 

Going to be a good few weeks 👍


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 7, 2020)

Gailes Links Wednesday & Thursday.
Ranfurly Castle on Sunday in their Open.
Royal Troon or Portland on the following Sunday as a guest depending on availability. Maybe a wee midweek round in between.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 7, 2020)

Silloth on Solway, not played any other course this year nor am I likely too.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Silloth on Solway, not played any other course this year nor am I likely too.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad situation to find yourself in!


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 7, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Surrey National,  which like buses had never played but this'll be the second time in a month
		
Click to expand...

 Course was in first class condition today. 

.Note to self if you have an early tee off time coffee and bacon rolls are served from 8 a.m so you'll have to go without

 GBC


----------



## YorkshireStu (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm having a quick trip out over lunch tomorrow to play the 9 hole course at Woolley Park Golf Club. You can play it as a Par 3 off the blue Academy tees or play it longer off the yellows.
I've not played at Woolley before but their main course has a good reputation, so hopefully the Par 3 off the yellows will be a good intro.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 7, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Silloth on Solway, not played any other course this year nor am I likely too.
		
Click to expand...

But if you're only going to play one course this year why not make it a classic.

I'm playing Wynyard (Seve Trophy) on Saturday which I've played dozens of times but at the end of the month it is our annual trip and we are planning a trip to Lincoln to play Northshore, Seacroft and Market Rasen.


----------



## Gowferdee (Sep 7, 2020)

Alyth


----------



## IanM (Sep 8, 2020)

Heading for a week in Bradworthy on the Devon Cornwall Border on Saturday... so will have a game at Bude .  Always fun, might give Holsworthy a go as it is 30 years since I last played it.  Might get further afield if Saunton isnt busy!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2020)

Starting to use up some holiday, after taking my first 3 days off this year last week, have another 3 this week. Playing the Dukes at Woburn tomorrow, Leighton on Thursday and Silverstone on Friday


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 8, 2020)

Pressedhatin in a seniors BB on Thursday.


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 8, 2020)

Bromborough tomorrow


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 8, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			How did you get on? We scored a pretty poor 116.

Maesdu tomorrow in a seniors individual comp.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea what won at Abergele?


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Starting to use up some holiday, after taking my first 3 days off this year last week, have another 3 this week. Playing the Dukes at Woburn tomorrow, Leighton on Thursday and Silverstone on Friday
		
Click to expand...


enjoy Woburn and let us know what Silverstones like these days please


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 8, 2020)

Vikingman said:



			Any idea what won at Abergele?
		
Click to expand...

No. Tried looking on website but no results showing. The week before, in the BB, the person who booked it received an email with the results but nothing for this one.


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 8, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Played (badly) Sherwood Forest on Thursday and next week playing Burnham & Berrow, St Enodoc, St Mellion and Sauton East... fingers crossed the weather isn’t too harsh on us.
		
Click to expand...

All were good courses, enjoyed the week. Played well 1.5 rounds out of the 4.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			enjoy Woburn and let us know what Silverstones like these days please
		
Click to expand...

Never played Silverstone, interested to try it. Always thought it was a bit more exclusive for some reason, but £25 on Golf Now....  will let you know.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 9, 2020)

Old Course on Friday/ New course on Saturday / Lundin Links on Sunday..then a few more in Fife early next week 
Don't expect an entry in 'I played today..' unless I star


----------



## IanG (Sep 9, 2020)

Bull Bay on Anglesey for us tomorrow - looking forward to a few Welsh courses over the coming week.


----------



## Slab (Sep 10, 2020)

With no tourists there's a good bit of available tee times so just booked my absolute favourite course to play at Heritage GC this Saturday


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 10, 2020)

Hope to play Lyme Regis during our few days in Dorset next week.

UPDATE: Booked for Thursday.


----------



## IanG (Sep 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Dunbar tomorrow! Going to be windy and a real chance of a soaking! Oh well..... 

Click to expand...

 in

Hope you’ve got your shin pads this time 🤕😵


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 10, 2020)

Quick trip to N Wales coming up 
Maesdu
Bull Bay
N Wales
Conwy


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2020)

East Sussex National, East course on Tuesday and West course on Wednesday.


----------



## IanG (Sep 12, 2020)

Aberdovey on Monday afternoon - in sunshine and shorts if the forecast is to be believed.


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 15, 2020)

Romiley in a couple of hours.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Auchterarder on Thursday, i just hope it stays dry


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 15, 2020)

Two drudges round forest pines this weekend 😫

Weekend after however is North Berwick & Dunbar 😁


----------



## i*windows (Sep 15, 2020)

Gut Thailing near Ebersberg, 25km east of Munich.


----------



## Sekiro (Sep 15, 2020)

Playing Knotty Hill in Co.Durham with a few guys from work tonight, we actually look onto the course from one of our offices which is nice. I believe we are doing A+B but probably won’t get all 18 in, will be my first time using the Taylormade app so I’ll see what I make of it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 15, 2020)

Aside from my home course, it will be Bearwood Lakes on Monday


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2020)

The Open at Oundle was cancelled due to lack of entries so the next course now is Charnwood Forest on Friday, a tight nine holer which I always enjoy playing.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2020)

playing Castle Stuart on Thursday and Dornoch in a pro am on Sat, Brora on Sunday, then down to St Andrews on Monday to play TOC


----------



## ger147 (Sep 15, 2020)

Have managed to book a few opens before the end of the season. Looking forward to closing the season with Gents Opens at Panmure and Fortrose & Rosemarkie.


----------



## IanG (Sep 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			playing Castle Stuart on Thursday and Dornoch in a pro am on Sat, Brora on Sunday, then down to St Andrews on Monday to play TOC
		
Click to expand...

That's just braggin'


----------



## KenL (Sep 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			playing Castle Stuart on Thursday and Dornoch in a pro am on Sat, Brora on Sunday, then down to St Andrews on Monday to play TOC
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the perks of being a moderator on the GM Forum! 😀


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2020)

Trog down to Dainton Park South Devon Friday, please keep your caravans and motor homes up north until after 1000 hrs, I thank you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2020)

Shore / Dunes                    Wednesday
Canterbury                         Thursday              
Himalayas / Shore               Friday
Addington Court                  Saturday AM
Pyrford                               Saturday PM
Sonning                              Sunday 
Bearwood Lakes                  Monday

Right, that saves me commenting on here for the rest of the week


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			playing Castle Stuart on Thursday and Dornoch in a pro am on Sat, Brora on Sunday, then down to St Andrews on Monday to play TOC
		
Click to expand...

All freebies? 😁😁


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Shore / Dunes                    Wednesday
Canterbury                         Thursday             
Himalayas / Shore               Friday
Addington Court                  Saturday AM
Pyrford                               Saturday PM
Sonning                              Sunday
Bearwood Lakes                  Monday

Right, that saves me commenting on here for the rest of the week 

Click to expand...

 I feel knackered just reading that list.


----------



## IanM (Sep 15, 2020)

Holsworthy in the morning.   Last played it in 1993!!  Can't remember very much at all...


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2020)

IanM said:



			Holsworthy in the morning.   Last played it in 1993!!  Can't remember very much at all...
		
Click to expand...

Better nick this year than it was last. If your in the semi don’t be greedy, it’s what protects the course.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			playing Castle Stuart on Thursday and Dornoch in a pro am on Sat, Brora on Sunday, then down to St Andrews on Monday to play TOC
		
Click to expand...

I've heard the Old Course isn't that great.  😉


----------



## KenL (Sep 16, 2020)

CliveW said:



			I've heard the Old Course isn't that great.  😉
		
Click to expand...

Let's not go down that route again. 😂🤣😂


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2020)

KenL said:



			Ah, the perks of being a moderator on the GM Forum! 😀
		
Click to expand...

nothing to do with GM, perks of living up here


----------



## Dando (Sep 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			playing Castle Stuart on Thursday and Dornoch in a pro am on Sat, Brora on Sunday, then down to St Andrews on Monday to play TOC
		
Click to expand...

Sounds awful mate. My thoughts are with you at what must be a difficult time


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 16, 2020)

IanM said:



			Holsworthy in the morning.   Last played it in 1993!!  Can't remember very much at all...
		
Click to expand...

If i realized sooner that you were in the area i would have invited you down to my course, it's only30 min from Holsworthy


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			Sounds awful mate. My thoughts are with you at what must be a difficult time
		
Click to expand...

What about a meeting to discuss insurance at Drumbarnie on Tuesday to ease the pain


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 16, 2020)

The missus has never played in St Andrews so we're having a wander around the Strathtyrum next Wednesday.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 16, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			The missus has never played in St Andrews so we're having a wander around the Strathtyrum next Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

The wee 9 hole Balgove is worth a look. No booking required and it's in great nick too.


----------



## IanM (Sep 16, 2020)

I kept forgetting you're here...we stopped in Instow on way down.

They'd tinned the greens at Holsworthy so only charged us £18.   Some nice holes there and rest in great condition.   A few to many fiddly walks back to tees for my liking, but good holiday golf


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 16, 2020)

ger147 said:



			The wee 9 hole Balgove is worth a look. No booking required and it's in great nick too.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I've lied here - she's played the Balgove. It's a lovely little track and as you say always in tip top condition.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 16, 2020)

Padeswood and Buckley tomorrow in another seniors BB comp.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 22, 2020)

Market Rasen tomorrow. 36 holes at Seacroft on Thursday and then 18 at a yet to be determined course on Friday. Possibly Kirbymoorside.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2020)

Carlyon Bay tomorrow


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

Richings Park this Saturday. One of our old golf mates who's been missing for most of this year with working on his new house and getting a new girlfriend is back out for once. So the four ball is back together.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2020)

The Grove, thanks to my company


----------



## KenL (Sep 23, 2020)

I played an Open at Haddongton GC on Sunday past.
Had my best round of the year (+2 and came 4th) and the course was in really great condition.  The greens were excellent.

Update - found out today I won £75 voucher. 😃


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2020)

Dyrham park country club in Barnet 

Playing today 

Shame it's going to rain always enjoy there


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 23, 2020)

Did Cavendish on Monday, loved it.

Ashton under Lyne on Friday.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Dyrham park country club in Barnet

Playing today

Shame it's going to rain always enjoy there
		
Click to expand...

What's it like? The club stays very quiet and private so I've never met anyone who's played it. I popped in once to look around when I was driving past and they wanted to know if I was Jewish.


----------



## IanG (Sep 23, 2020)

North Berwick on Friday & Saturday and then down to Dunbar on Sunday - really looking forward to playing there again for the first time in a while.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 23, 2020)

IanG said:



			North Berwick on Friday & Saturday and then down to Dunbar on Sunday - really looking forward to playing there again for the first time in a while.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan Ian!


----------



## KenL (Sep 23, 2020)

IanG said:



			North Berwick on Friday & Saturday and then down to Dunbar on Sunday - really looking forward to playing there again for the first time in a while.
		
Click to expand...

Be good to hear what you think of both.


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 23, 2020)

A word of caution - our pro today informed us that all visitor bookings are to be cancelled after Friday as are opens. Maybe part of the Lancashire local lockdown but will probably be extended in due course.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			What's it like? The club stays very quiet and private so I've never met anyone who's played it. I popped in once to look around when I was driving past and they wanted to know if I was Jewish.
		
Click to expand...

It's beautiful. Lovely designed and worked course


----------



## KenL (Sep 23, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			A word of caution - our pro today informed us that all visitor bookings are to be cancelled after Friday as are opens. Maybe part of the Lancashire local lockdown but will probably be extended in due course.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking.  I wonder if a travel ban is on the way?


----------



## Gowferdee (Sep 23, 2020)

Pitlochry and Blair Athol


----------



## IanM (Sep 23, 2020)

Rolls of Monmouth on Friday.... Wales not allowing travel in and out of some Boroughs, so the club have arranged additional reciprocals... Rolls on the list for "residing in Monmouthshire" Newport GC members who are not allowed to drive into Newport.

Monmouth isn’t locked down...yet!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2020)

Tomorrow.....  playing at the finest test of golf in the Leeds area IMO, though maybe not the 'Best' course.... MoorAllerton GC  Fri playing at an Open at NW Leeds, Woodhall Hills GC. Nowt special but an awefull lot better than our hollow-tined greens.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2020)

Not playing again until we head up the road

Shiskine
Machrie x2
Machrihanish Dunes
Dunaverty
Machrihanish 
Glasgow Gailes 

Seven rounds in 6 days 👌


----------



## IanG (Sep 24, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Not playing again until we head up the road

Shiskine
Machrie x2
Machrihanish Dunes
Dunaverty
Machrihanish
Glasgow Gailes

Seven rounds in 6 days 👌
		
Click to expand...

6 belters !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 24, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Not playing again until we head up the road

Shiskine
Machrie x2
Machrihanish Dunes
Dunaverty
Machrihanish
Glasgow Gailes

Seven rounds in 6 days 👌
		
Click to expand...

I am positive that you will play all courses very well 😉


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 24, 2020)

Staying in Northumberland over the weekend, golf trip cancelled but I am going anyway, time booked off work so taking the missus.

Ones I have picked out are, Rothbury, Linden Hall and Burgham Park, don't for one minute think I will be lucky enough to play all of three.
Have looked online and there are some great twilight deals (after 3pm.) and all three within 20 minutes drive, (coincidence or what).


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2020)

our Jolly down south is next week, so playing Kirriemuir, Aylth, Strathmore, Lundin and weather permitting the wee course at Blairgowrie on the way back, downside is we usually car share, but due to new restrictions we all have to travel sep, sods law its my turn get a lift from the other guy from Sneck. Heavy drinking will also be curtailed staying at the same hotel asa few years ago that had a good win list, but the bar bill was a small fortune


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			or Jolly down south is next week, so playing Kirriemuir, Aylth, Strathmore, Lundin and weather permitting the wee course at Blairgowrie on the way back, downside is we usually car share, but due to new restrictions we all have to travel sep, sods law its my turn get a lift from the other guy from Sneck. Heavy drinking will also be curtailed staying at the same hotel asa few years ago that had a good win list, but the bar bill was a small fortune
		
Click to expand...

Similar reason, why ours was cancelled, Lancashire under local lockdown rules from last week, no mixing of households, kyboshed car & room sharing.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2020)

Old Colner said:



			Similar reason, why ours was cancelled, Lancashire under local lockdown rules from last week, no mixing of households, kyboshed car & room sharing.
		
Click to expand...

we all have sep rooms anyway so we are going ahead, though 4 dropped out for other reasons anyway


----------



## Gowferdee (Sep 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			our Jolly down south is next week, so playing Kirriemuir, Aylth, Strathmore, Lundin and weather permitting the wee course at Blairgowrie on the way back, downside is we usually car share, but due to new restrictions we all have to travel sep, sods law its my turn get a lift from the other guy from Sneck. Heavy drinking will also be curtailed staying at the same hotel asa few years ago that had a good win list, but the bar bill was a small fortune
		
Click to expand...

car sharing rules are only advisory i think


----------



## 126849660 (Sep 25, 2020)

Played Cathcart castle today. Scored 110 and lost 5 balls, water hazards were no joke on that course. something about the course, didn’t enjoy it as much as williamwood.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 25, 2020)

Harewood Downs on Monday.

Never played it before, or even heard of it, but reviews seem decent.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 27, 2020)

As per my earlier post we played Market Rasen, Seacroft and Kirbymoorside Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.
Market Rasen was absolutely fabulous, a true hidden gem and I strongly recommend to anyone who is heading that way. Seacroft was also a fabulous course but obviously not a "hidden gem". Kirbymoorside is a nice course spoilt a bit by the tined greens, 40 to 50 mph winds and the rain that lashed down.


----------



## Hackers76 (Sep 27, 2020)

Playing Oxley Park in Wolverhampton in a couple of hours in the third round of the Mizuno Pairs. Despite this being around 25 minutes from my house I have never played it


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking forward to Gleneagles Queens on Tuesday


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Looking forward to Gleneagles Queens on Tuesday 

Click to expand...

How are you doing in it - any chance of a win?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			How are you doing in it - any chance of a win?
		
Click to expand...

  In my section 115, 111 ,105 and 103 points are the top 4 places after 3 rounds.

 I'm sitting on 100 points , I'll give it a go, could possibly catch 3rd or 4th place, but I doubt it as my game has gone awol again.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 27, 2020)

Planning on heading down to what used to be called Iford Bridge in Christchurch / Bournemouth tomorrow but is now known as Playgolf Bournemouth. Havent played there for over 10 years but remember enjoying the course. Will be interesting to see what shape it is in now as i've heard / read the odd bad comment about it.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 27, 2020)

Moortown in the morning, maybe the last bit of sunshine for the next five months. Next away day hoping to make my debut at Cleveland


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 27, 2020)

Bolton GC - Yellowball Seniors team on Thursday. First course away from my own this year.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Moortown in the morning, maybe the last bit of sunshine for the next five months. Next away day hoping to make my debut at Cleveland
		
Click to expand...

Love Moortown, used to play in their Open/s every year, we even had a meet there a few years back.

Cleveland is a great course also, thanks to Hobbit I've stayed and played there a few times, the clubhouse is excellent, so friendly, almost doubles up as the local social club.

As for my next course, Machrie here I come.....


----------



## MarkT (Sep 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			Love Moortown, used to play in their Open/s every year, we even had a meet there a few years back.

Cleveland is a great course also, thanks to Hobbit I've stayed and played there a few times, the clubhouse is excellent, so friendly, almost doubles up as the local social club.

As for my next course, Machrie here I come.....
		
Click to expand...

We had a friend's stag do at the Machrie, what an incredible place and meant to be even better now. Enjoy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

Gowferdee said:



			Pitlochry and Blair Athol
		
Click to expand...

Love em both.  As I love all Perthshire courses I have played - and I have played more golf in Perthshire than any other part of the UK   Back in the 70s I was member at Dunkeld & Birnam...though I have not played it since it was grown to 18 the 9 was a lovely little 9-holer - and for my student summers of 76 and 77 (what summers btw) I might as well have been a member of Pitlochry.


----------



## TeeRev (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm playing my home course of Seaford for the next couple of days then we're going to Weymouth for a week on Friday. My wife doesn't play so is there anyone on here who plays there and could give me a game sometime next week?


----------



## Tommy10 (Sep 28, 2020)

Played Kilmacolm GC yesterday, really enjoyed the course and the 2 members I played with were great company. Over 600 yards shorter than my home course which was a nice change and the greens were absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ashridge on Friday, new course for me and looking forward to it.


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 28, 2020)

Gowferdee said:



			car sharing rules are only advisory i think
		
Click to expand...

not when the local rules say no mixing of households.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2020)

Both courses at the Berkshire with lunch on Friday. Some benefits from knowing consultants that golf


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Both courses at the Berkshire with lunch on Friday. Some benefits from knowing consultants that golf
		
Click to expand...

Played The Berkshire last Friday and they weren't doing the lunch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Played The Berkshire last Friday and they weren't doing the lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger. So what happens if you are playing 36? If they are just doing 18 on either I'll feed it back. I just said yes when offered


----------



## Diamond (Oct 3, 2020)

Windermere GC on Monday. Hopefully the heavy rain today won’t be detrimental to my round.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 4, 2020)

Hollinwell next week for an end of season knock with some mates, with whom I should have been in South Wales playing Tenby & Pennard.


----------



## IanM (Oct 4, 2020)

Meant to be at Woodlake Park this morning on a reciprocal (not allowed to drive into Newport) .... monsoon outside, hope the others cancel 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2020)

Supposed to be playing Royal Dornoch this morning, but its lashing it down here, forecast is the same for there.... not sure we will bother


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2020)

IanM said:



			Meant to be at Woodlake Park this morning on a reciprocal (not allowed to drive into Newport) .... monsoon outside, hope the others cancel 😀
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a game of chicken, who bottles it first. 


Go on, you know you want to...... 😂


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 4, 2020)

Stockport tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2020)

Playing Little Hay this Friday with my dad, uncle and auntie. Hope the weather's alright by then.


----------



## IanM (Oct 4, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Sounds like a game of chicken, who bottles it first. 


Go on, you know you want to...... 😂
		
Click to expand...

Actually..windy and rainy for first 5...then dry for rest.   Dodged a bullet there


----------



## IanM (Oct 5, 2020)

Roils of Monmouth on Wednesday...another "covid reciprocal" course arranged for our Monmouthshire based members not allowed to drive into Newport...


----------



## azazel (Oct 5, 2020)

Other than at least one more round at home, my next one will be the PGA course at Gleneagles at the end of next week. The middle of Scotland in the middle of October could be glorious or horrendous...


----------



## drewster (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm playing Blankney on Wednesday morning. I'm told it's a hidden gem so am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 8, 2020)

Off to play Boundary Lakes at the Ageas Bowl in a minute.


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2020)

Off to the grove on Tuesday with a client so can claim it all back.


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2020)

Playing here on Saturday. A scramble comp so just relaxed fun in the sun


----------



## BigEasy71 (Oct 8, 2020)

Brancepeth Castle, County Durhan


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			Playing here on Saturday. A scramble comp so just relaxed fun in the sun

View attachment 32831

Click to expand...

Close the thread, we have a winner!


----------



## IanM (Oct 8, 2020)

The Monmouthshire, nr Abergavenny on Sunday... yet another reciprocal within the country boundary - still not allowed to drive into Newport!


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 8, 2020)

The Warren Dawlish tomorrow, great little links course with lovely tees and outstanding greens. Fairways suffer a bit as they are limited to how they care for them but the rabbits love it.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Is that the one the train goes by?
		
Click to expand...

Yep and reaches out into the Exe.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Been past it loads, always fancied playing it.
		
Click to expand...

Like most places, North & South Devon have a great selection of courses all within easy driving of a base.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 8, 2020)

Playing Hindhead on 28 October with my society 😎
Unlikely to wander far from Ellesborough in the meantime


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 8, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			The Warren Dawlish tomorrow, great little links course with lovely tees and outstanding greens. Fairways suffer a bit as they are limited to how they care for them but the rabbits love it.
		
Click to expand...

My first links course, need to go back one day 👍😉


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			Playing here on Saturday. A scramble comp so just relaxed fun in the sun

View attachment 32831

Click to expand...

Average at best 😉🤣


----------



## Tongo (Oct 11, 2020)

Probably going to play Avington Park near Winchester tomorrow. Not played there before but have heard good things about it. Not a very long course but looks attractive.


----------



## The Lion (Oct 12, 2020)

Played Windermere yesterday at the end of an enjoyable day trip around the Lakes. 

Cracking moorland/upland style course with some great holes, heather, gorse & bracken, plus some pine and birch, blind shots, hilltop green sites, amazing views of the fells and plentiful par 3s...

In summary, short and quirky yet beautiful, and ideal for a stopover on the way to/from Scotland, with good pubs nearby for food/drinks after....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2020)

Plan is to play at Forest of Arden Wednesday, Thursday & Friday, unless the new lock down rules prevent us from travelling........ again!! This is our third postponement/ change from Portugal, to France, to local


----------



## OnTour (Oct 12, 2020)

Brampton heath golf centre Wednesday winter series rd1

Aspley GUISE & Woburn sands, Milton Keynes week after anther WS event, Kirtlington Oxford End of Oct anther WS event


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

Out for a walk on Sunday the track took us across Cowdray Park Golf Club - Midhurst, West Sussex.  It looked really nice with the SI 1 looking a mighty challenging par 4.  

Anyone played it?


----------



## Tommy10 (Oct 13, 2020)

Playing Ranfurly Castle on Thursday, looking forward to it.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Wycombe Heights on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out for a walk on Sunday the track took us across Cowdray Park Golf Club - Midhurst, West Sussex.  It looked really nice with the SI 1 looking a mighty challenging par 4. 

Anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep decent course and certainly not easy. Thing I liked is it is not a driver and blast type of course, lots of options with club selections.

Was in very good nick when I played it, which was last year. Worth a visit.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 13, 2020)

Shrigley Hall on Sunday.

Not played since North Berwick / Dunbar, should be a shock to the system!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2020)

Royal Norwich


----------



## KenL (Oct 13, 2020)

St. Andrews next week Monday & Tuesday.  Hopefully the Old Course and another.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2020)

I finish my self isolation on Sunday so after 2 weeks stuck in the house I'll happily play anywhere!!


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out for a walk on Sunday the track took us across Cowdray Park Golf Club - Midhurst, West Sussex.  It looked really nice with the SI 1 looking a mighty challenging par 4. 

Anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...

 Many times. During the drought it was the only course I played that had green fairways. Some cracking views though you do have to play a couple of steep holes to see them. Well worth playing.


----------



## G_mac86 (Oct 13, 2020)

I am playing Pitlochry, Boat of garten and Spey valley this weekend


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2020)

Hopefully playing Wickham Park on Monday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Royal Norwich
		
Click to expand...





It was a nice round , course will mature nicely , a bit like The Marquess


----------



## Tongo (Oct 19, 2020)

Planning on playing Portsmouth GC (the one on Portsdown Hill) on Thursday.


----------



## IanM (Oct 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out for a walk on Sunday the track took us across Cowdray Park Golf Club - Midhurst, West Sussex.  It looked really nice with the SI 1 looking a mighty challenging par 4.  

Anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...

Not since I was a young guy in Nat West.. the manager and many of the office played there.    I hadn't been playing long.  It seemed a long course but in a great setting.   Must have been about 1987 last time I was there!!


----------



## IanM (Oct 19, 2020)

Full blown Lockdown  "by-ere" from Friday. 

So....decided to bunk off tomorrow to play Rolls of Monmouth.   Who knows when I'll play next


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 19, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Royal Norwich
		
Click to expand...

Hearing Good reports, what did you think?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2020)

Swingalot said:



			Hearing Good reports, what did you think?
		
Click to expand...

It’s decent - greens lovely , some nice holes , a bit like the Marquess and The Grove combined.  Just needs to mature a bit more for a couple of the holes.


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2020)

Lindrick on Thursday, been on the hit list for a while.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 21, 2020)

IanM said:



			Rolls of Monmouth on Friday.... Wales not allowing travel in and out of some Boroughs, so the club have arranged additional reciprocals... Rolls on the list for "residing in Monmouthshire" Newport GC members who are not allowed to drive into Newport.

Monmouth isn’t locked down...yet!
		
Click to expand...

I love playing at The Rolls. Not been for a couple of years but hopefully will be back next year.


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2020)

Probably the London club with an insurer (his firm have corporate membership) unless I can persuade him to go somewhere on my firms list and I’ll hammer my expenses again


----------



## KenL (Oct 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			Probably the London club with an insurer (his firm have corporate membership) unless I can persuade him to go somewhere on my firms list and I’ll hammer my expenses again
		
Click to expand...

Thought this sort of this was frowned upon these days?


----------



## IanG (Oct 21, 2020)

Looking forward to playing The Glen tomorrow- always a pleasure


----------



## IanM (Oct 21, 2020)

Royal Porthcawl Winter Open on 10th Nov... IF were are not still on lockdown, if we are allowed to cross county boundaries etc etc etc etc....


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2020)

Huntswood this Saturday. Hoping the weather is a lot better than it is right now.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			Lindrick on Thursday, been on the hit list for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Is it ok to visit, what with being in South Yorkshire?


----------



## Tongo (Oct 24, 2020)

Was thinking of playing Tournerbury on Hayling Island on Monday but it has been lashing it down most of the day today with showers forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 24, 2020)

Unless something drastic changes. 

My next round will be Gramacho on the 9th November. 

Really enjoying the new job, but not being back on shift til December has been a nightmare!


----------



## CliveW (Oct 24, 2020)

Supposed to be at Dunbar on Tuesday and Gullane on Friday, but due to Nicolas extended lock down it ain't going to happen.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 24, 2020)

Playing St Ives near Huntingdon on Monday.
Described as an inland links is should be fun. Leaves won't be a problem as there are no trees on the course 😀.

Supposed to be playing the 2010 on 17th November. I'll be supprised if that doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 24, 2020)

Society day at Hindhead on Wednesday 
Last away day before returning to work at the end of Furlough on Monday week.

Looking forward to it


----------



## KenL (Oct 24, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Supposed to be at Dunbar on Tuesday and Gullane on Friday, but due to Nicolas extended lock down it ain't going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## CliveW (Oct 25, 2020)

KenL said:



			Why not?
		
Click to expand...

Because we are being asked by the Scottish Government not to travel to the Central Belt unless we need to whilst those within in the Central Belt are being asked not travel outside the Health Board areas they live in.


----------



## Zig (Oct 25, 2020)

At St Andrews next week... hoping to escape the family and get on the Old Course ballot


----------



## KenL (Oct 25, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Because we are being asked by the Scottish Government not to travel to the Central Belt unless we need to whilst those within in the Central Belt are being asked not travel outside the Health Board areas they live in.
		
Click to expand...

Was your trip booked/planned before the latest iteration to the rules? Think that gets you off the hook.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2020)

Castle Stuart, Go go Gordy won a 4 ball in a raffle


----------



## KenL (Oct 25, 2020)

Played Crail Craighead last Monday, a really nice course.  Weather was a bit of a challenge though.

Played the Jubilee at St.A on Tuesday.  Super course and not too difficult but the weather was perfect.

We tried and failed in the Old Course ballot for Monday & Tuesday.  We were a 2 and they are not mixing groups unfortunately.  BTW saw a few groups of what looked like Americans up there playing.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 25, 2020)

KenL said:



			Was your trip booked/planned before the latest iteration to the rules? Think that gets you off the hook.
		
Click to expand...

That only applies to booked holidays. The golf was arranged weeks ago, but only booked last week as most member's golf bookings are. I know the travel ban is not lawful, but to prevent the spread of this disease, we should all be doing our bit by observing the rules where possible rather than trying to find ways of getting round them.


----------



## KenL (Oct 25, 2020)

CliveW said:



			That only applies to booked holidays. The golf was arranged weeks ago, but only booked last week as most member's golf bookings are. I know the travel ban is not lawful, but to prevent the spread of this disease, we should all be doing our bit by observing the rules where possible rather than trying to find ways of getting round them.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Hope you get there soon.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 25, 2020)

KenL said:



			Fair enough. Hope you get there soon.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure about that, but plenty of links courses up here to play. Cheap visitor rates as of next week too.


----------



## KenL (Oct 25, 2020)

CliveW said:



			I'm not too sure about that, but plenty of links courses up here to play. Cheap visitor rates as of next week too.
		
Click to expand...

True.  I paid £60 for Jubilee and £50 for Crail.


----------



## MartynB (Oct 25, 2020)

Playing seahouses tomorrow, only my 2nd round on a links, jury still out for me!


----------



## YorkshireStu (Oct 25, 2020)

I’ve just booked Waterton Park GC for Tuesday. First round for a few weeks after a horror show. Can’t wait! Hoping it doesn’t rain too much


----------



## CliveW (Oct 25, 2020)

KenL said:



			True.  I paid £60 for Jubilee and £50 for Crail.
		
Click to expand...


We have reciprocal with Crail and Lundin, but most others are within the Central Belt. Hopefully I'll get a game at Monifeith on Tuesday.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2020)

We're playing at Hazlemere tomorrow. Played there once before, last summer, and really liked it. Not sure what the weather is doing but fingers crossed.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2020)

got an invite to play muirfield tomorrow morning, as someone has dropped out, the other 3 are from the CB so no issues for them , not sure i'm allowed to travel down there TBH, will have to leave at 5am to get there anyway


----------



## CliveW (Oct 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			got an invite to play muirfield tomorrow morning, as someone has dropped out, the other 3 are from the CB so no issues for them , not sure i'm allowed to travel down there TBH, will have to leave at 5am to get there anyway
		
Click to expand...

Some people seem to think it's fine to travel to and from the Central Belt even though we are being told we shouldn't. My feelings are that we are being asked not to travel for a reason and we should be responsible and not look for excuses. The guidelines are that we shouldn't travel to and from The Central Belt unless you need to or have booked a holiday.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Some people seem to think it's fine to travel to and from the Central Belt even though we are being told we shouldn't. My feelings are that we are being asked not to travel for a reason and we should be responsible and not look for excuses. The guidelines are that we shouldn't travel to and from The Central Belt unless you need to or have booked a holiday.
		
Click to expand...

i'd tend to agree Clive, its a little disappointing, easp as i will be in the car on my own and won't be going inside for Lunch after due to the drive back


----------



## DaveR (Oct 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'd tend to agree Clive, its a little disappointing, easp as i will be in the car on my own and won't be going inside for Lunch after due to the drive back

Click to expand...

Do it! I'm sure the guys on the forum will send you a card when you're banged up inside


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			They won't be allowed to serve lunch anyway at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

is that as part of the phase they are in or just the rules, our carvery is now just table service


----------



## KenL (Oct 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's the local restrictions. Our clubhouse is shut. 

Click to expand...

Mine too.  Can access locker and toilet - that's it I'm afraid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2020)

Got a voucher for Hockley I need to use so may take a day off and rustle up a four ball from the club. It doesn't have to be used until March but given the current situation and the threat of a second wave, not sure I want to be waiting to see where we are too far into 2021


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a voucher for Hockley I need to use so may take a day off and rustle up a four ball from the club. It doesn't have to be used until March but given the current situation and the threat of a second wave, not sure I want to be waiting to see where we are too far into 2021
		
Click to expand...

Save it for when your place is wet, Hockley is one of the driest inland courses in the country.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Save it for when your place is wet, Hockley is one of the driest inland courses in the country.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard that but I am worried about the second wave, and therefore restrictions on visitors. My head says use it asap and my heart says play the long game, wait for the start of the warmer weather late February or early March


----------



## i*windows (Oct 28, 2020)

erding grunbach - 30 miles north east of munich. Beautiful course, but will the rain lately will be sopping wet. Home – Golf (golf-erding.de)


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2020)

Nefyn


----------



## IanM (Nov 7, 2020)

Newport Monday morning.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 7, 2020)

What course am I playing next? No chuffing idea. I’m about as far away from an open golf course as I can possibly get!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2020)

Royal Ascot on December 5th subject to getting a tee time which will be a real scramble


----------



## Gowferdee (Nov 7, 2020)

St Michaels near St Andrews tomorrow, great vale for money


----------



## DRW (Nov 9, 2020)

Glad Wales is opening up today, off to play at Conwy


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2020)

Hitting it hard next week - booked Thursday & Friday off. Thurs driving range and 9 holes with the old man. Friday have a meeting Grims Dyke with two mates to discuss membership for next year, they aren't open for visitors though so we'll get a tee time elsewhere for that afternoon. And Saturday is a scramble at my club rearranged from the start of November. Lovely!

You watch the weather be absolutely appalling now.


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2020)

Newport on Saturday

Machynys on Sunday

Had a 2 day weekend "signed-off" by "the management!!"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2020)

Lavender Park range and then the 9 hole pitch and putt after on Thursday. Bit of short game fun after seeing if I can find ball with club.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 26, 2020)

Got a tee time booked at home for Wednesday 2nd 👍🏻


----------



## YorkshireStu (Dec 1, 2020)

9 holes booked at Woolley Park GC on Sunday, followed by a full round at Cleckheaton - can't wait to get going again!

I've not played Cleckheaton before. Its got a good reputation and looking forward to playing another McKenzie course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

At the moment I'm sticking to my home course. May as well get as much out of the membership fee as possible after lockdown. Not sure how many local courses other than pay and play are offering any visitor tee times


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2020)

Cobtree manor on Sunday


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2020)

IanM said:



			Newport on Saturday

Machynys on Sunday

Had a 2 day weekend "signed-off" by "the management!!"
		
Click to expand...

Me and my mates are considering Macynys next summer.
thinking there, 2010 (not a fan) but they wanna play it and then one other somehwere in between.


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Me and my mates are considering Macynys next summer.
thinking there, 2010 (not a fan) but they wanna play it and then one other somehwere in between.
		
Click to expand...

Good course in the summer, tough... a bog in the winter... if budget allows, Porthcawl.  (full stop)     I can sign you in at Newport en-route if you want old school parkland.  Additionally check out Southerndown, Pyle & Kenfig, Ashburnham or Pennard.. depending on where you are heading..  

Far more to South Wales than Celtic Manor...which is fine in it's own way, Sure I can bunk off for a knock depending on numbers, but any help you need with accommodation info etc, ask away!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2020)

Tain...


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2020)

IanM said:



			Good course in the summer, tough... a bog in the winter... if budget allows, Porthcawl.  (full stop)     I can sign you in at Newport en-route if you want old school parkland.  Additionally check out Southerndown, Pyle & Kenfig, Ashburnham or Pennard.. depending on where you are heading.. 

Far more to South Wales than Celtic Manor...which is fine in it's own way, Sure I can bunk off for a knock depending on numbers, but any help you need with accommodation info etc, ask away!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella. We have 2010 booked. Did their black friday deal. £100 which includes brekkie and dinner which isn't too bad as we can pick anytime in the summer without waiting for the last minute discount. 

Porthcawl has been mentioned. If its just the for of us then it's on the list. If the numbers grow we will need to consider our friends who are after cheap and cheerful.


----------



## FELL75 (Dec 1, 2020)

Royal Ascot tomorrow morning 🙂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Royal Ascot tomorrow morning 🙂
		
Click to expand...

What time and which 9?


----------



## FELL75 (Dec 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What time and which 9?
		
Click to expand...

Back 9 @9.50. depending on availability will see if can squeeze in front 9 in the afternoon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Back 9 @9.50. depending on availability will see if can squeeze in front 9 in the afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy. Fancy it to be a tad nippy. Play well though and hopefully the course will be in good nick


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 1, 2020)

First round back is at Pannal (near my house and tier 2), don’t think I’m allowed to travel to my away course as it’s tier 3, apparently golf isn’t part of the exemption to travel into T3 areas.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

My home course in  the Sunday competition - not played there since the last weekend in September - I last played on 1st October in a senior team competition at a club close to mine. 

I'm quite surprised I haven't missed it too much so far, but that's probably partly due to having lost a good golfing friend early on in this crap year - he should have been in that seniors team.

Hoping for a better 2021 and I want to get back into playing some more seniors golf, but I'm not booking any yet.


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 2, 2020)

My own ... on Monday and Thursday next week.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Hitting it hard next week - booked Thursday & Friday off. Thurs driving range and 9 holes with the old man. Friday have a meeting Grims Dyke with two mates to discuss membership for next year, they aren't open for visitors though so we'll get a tee time elsewhere for that afternoon. And Saturday is a scramble at my club rearranged from the start of November. Lovely!

*You watch the weather be absolutely appalling now.*

Click to expand...

Well I called it. Snow on the way apparently, you couldn't make it up. We booked Rickmansworth in the end for the Friday so at least it's short. At least it means I can wear some of the winter clothing that I've bought in dribs and drabs over the year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2020)

cant see me playing any course other than my own for many months. My rounds this subscription year are going to have been very expensive and I cant justify paying to play anywhere else...ah well...maybe May time i'll play Machrie as planning to visit my brother at his place in Islay...and he's a member


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2020)

Still got a voucher to play Bramley. Think that'll be my first away trip from Ascot but maybe March time. Let's get Covid sorted and warmer weather coming first. I use to play with my mates society between Christmas and New Year. Never anywhere flash but fun golf with mates and a meal. That's gone this year. Got an invite to Mill Ride in the same period but that'll be a bog so taking a rain check. Is it me but is there a sense of security playing at your home course with regular friends just now?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well I called it. Snow on the way apparently, you couldn't make it up. We booked Rickmansworth in the end for the Friday so at least it's short. At least it means I can wear some of the winter clothing that I've bought in dribs and drabs over the year.
		
Click to expand...

Tavistock GC Monday and 14cm snow forecast on the moor over the weekend. Best find the flask for my Bovril.


----------



## IanM (Dec 3, 2020)

Tavi is great.....I can put the Rescue Team on standby


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still got a voucher to play Bramley. Think that'll be my first away trip from Ascot but maybe March time. Let's get Covid sorted and warmer weather coming first. I use to play with my mates society between Christmas and New Year. Never anywhere flash but fun golf with mates and a meal. That's gone this year. Got an invite to Mill Ride in the same period but that'll be a bog so taking a rain check. Is it me but is there a sense of security playing at your home course with regular friends just now?
		
Click to expand...

So the next course you're playing is your home club?


----------



## JamesR (Dec 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			So the next course you're playing is your home club?
		
Click to expand...

I thought his next game was on the range?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 4, 2020)

IanM said:



			Tavi is great.....I can put the Rescue Team on standby
		
Click to expand...

Love it up on Tavistock, fantastic views over Dartmoor. Can be vicious when the weather is playing up.


----------



## Slab (Dec 4, 2020)

Catching Up;

Last weekend


This weekend


Next weekend


----------



## IanM (Dec 4, 2020)

...you can go off some people Slab!


----------



## Slab (Dec 4, 2020)

IanM said:



			...you can go off some people Slab!
		
Click to expand...

I should be getting sympathy! its hard to play on different soil conditions and putt consistently on different green grasses each week


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 8, 2020)

Playing at The Cambridgeshire Golf Club in the morning. Or Bar Hill as its more commonly known. 
Will be my first game for 5 weeks other than pitch and putt at weekend with one club. 
Hoping the new irons and experimental driver go well. Although I'm fully expecting a cold miserable trudge round in the mud.


----------

